# Links ro PCA, EPC, OPC churches in Los Angeles?



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 6, 2007)

*Links to PCA, EPC, OPC churches in Los Angeles?*

I will be making the plunge and finishing my move and transition from Texas to LA next month, finalizing finances right now.

Please help and pray that I find Christian fellowship and body to plug into, I also need prayer finding roommates that will be ethical if not christian.

All advice is solicited with earnest enthusiasm and prayer.


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 6, 2007)

You could also check out the URCNA, which seems to have an unusually strong presence in Southern California.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 6, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> You could also check out the URCNA, which seems to have an unusually strong presence in Southern California.


Who are they, forgive my ignorance?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 6, 2007)

http://opc.org/locator.html

Not sure where in LA you'll be but there are a lot of OPC's in that area.

Bruce Buchanan's father pastors the La Mirada congregation. I actually had met Bruce's sister Joy years ago at an OPC High School retreat where she and her husband were attending.

I love the OPC fellowship in SoCal and miss it quite a bit. It certainly had it's share of controversy but there are some faithful men of God there that I love dearly.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 6, 2007)

Have you checked here?

http://www.pcanet.org/directory.asp


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 6, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> http://opc.org/locator.html
> 
> Not sure where in LA you'll be but there are a lot of OPC's in that area.
> 
> ...


Hollywood, Bel Air, Beverly Hills area. I'll be the poor one among the rich.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 6, 2007)

Richard King said:


> Have you checked here?
> 
> http://www.pcanet.org/directory.asp


It didn't work when I tried it.


----------



## Jon Peters (Mar 6, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I will be making the plunge and finishing my move and transition from Texas to LA next month, finalizing finances right now.
> 
> Please help and pray that I find Christian fellowship and body to plug into, I also need prayer finding roommates that will be ethical if not christian.
> 
> All advice is solicited with earnest enthusiasm and prayer.




I have attended a great number of LA area churches. I was most recently a member at Valley PCA in North Hills. North Hills is in the San Fernando Valley and is probably 20 minutes from West LA (depending on traffic). Before joining Valley, my family and I were members at Grace OPC in Carson. Grace is about 20 minutes south of West LA (also depends on traffic). We left Grace becasue the drive from the Valley became too much for us. 

I believe there is still a PCA in Santa Monica (right next to West LA) but I think it may be of a more contemporary variety. Not sure though. I heard the pastor preach at Valley once or twice. I liked him.

Hope this helps,

Jon


----------



## Theoretical (Mar 6, 2007)

United Reformed Churches in North America - if you listen to Mike Horton and Kim Riddlebarger on the White Horse Inn, that's the denomination they are from. I myself am PCA, but it's definitely interesting to note the large number of URC congregations in the Southern California region.

http://www.covenant-urc.org/urchrchs.html


----------



## Jon Peters (Mar 6, 2007)

Theoretical said:


> United Reformed Churches in North America - if you listen to Mike Horton and Kim Riddlebarger on the White Horse Inn, that's the denomination they are from. I myself am PCA, but it's definitely interesting to note the large number of URC congregations in the Southern California region.
> 
> http://www.covenant-urc.org/urchrchs.html



We also attended Pasadena URC for a little while, but it was an hour from our house. It's probably 40 minutes from West LA, maybe more. However, we loved it. They had a great liturgy.

Jon


----------



## Davidius (Mar 6, 2007)

The RPCNA has a congregation in Los Angeles, as well.

http://rpcla.org/


----------



## Richard King (Mar 6, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> It didn't work when I tried it.



yeah it is weird the link didn't match the page it came from but up in the right hand corner of that page that did come up you will see church directory that will take you to whatever state you are looking for then it will sort by city.


----------



## beej6 (Mar 7, 2007)

Jon Peters said:


> I have attended a great number of LA area churches. I was most recently a member at Valley PCA in North Hills. North Hills is in the San Fernando Valley and is probably 20 minutes from West LA (depending on traffic). Before joining Valley, my family and I were members at Grace OPC in Carson. Grace is about 20 minutes south of West LA (also depends on traffic). We left Grace becasue the drive from the Valley became too much for us.
> 
> I believe there is still a PCA in Santa Monica (right next to West LA) but I think it may be of a more contemporary variety. Not sure though. I heard the pastor preach at Valley once or twice. I liked him.
> 
> ...



Wow, Jon, I thought I drove fast in SoCal... I guess on a Sunday one can make it from West LA to Carson in 20 minutes but I wouldn't count on it other times...  

From Hollywood/Bel Air/Beverly Hills, Travis, I think you'll be driving a ways to find a Reformed church, I don't recall any in that area of LA...

BJ Mora
former member of Branch of Hope OPC, Torrance, CA
www.branchofhope.org


----------



## Jon Peters (Mar 7, 2007)

beej6 said:


> Wow, Jon, I thought I drove fast in SoCal... I guess on a Sunday one can make it from West LA to Carson in 20 minutes but I wouldn't count on it other times...
> 
> From Hollywood/Bel Air/Beverly Hills, Travis, I think you'll be driving a ways to find a Reformed church, I don't recall any in that area of LA...
> 
> ...



I was trying to avoid the many qualifications that come in estimating driving time down that stretch of the 405. When I lived in Venice in the early 90s I don't recall the drive to Carson taking any more that 30 minutes on Sunday mornings, but I admit to memory defects. Our drive from Northridge to Carson was 45 minutes to an hour (Sunday mornings), and going home it was always at least an hour. Airport traffic was an issue in the early afternoon. Northridge to West LA can be anywhere from 20 minutes to 45 minutes. So I did the math. Perhaps I was way too optimistic. I live in Sacramento now and can go 25 miles in 25 minutes!

Jon


----------



## bookslover (Mar 8, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> http://opc.org/locator.html
> 
> Not sure where in LA you'll be but there are a lot of OPC's in that area.
> 
> ...



I know Don Buchanan. He's a great guy and a good preacher.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 8, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Hollywood, Bel Air, Beverly Hills area. I'll be the poor one among the rich.



The OPC used to have a congregation in East LA known as Beverly OPC. It closed about 3 years ago (I was a member of the Session when it closed). Some people who visited were very disappointed when they discovered that we weren't in Beverly *Hills*!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Mar 8, 2007)

bookslover said:


> The OPC used to have a congregation in East LA known as Beverly OPC. It closed about 3 years ago (I was a member of the Session when it closed). Some people who visited were very disappointed when they discovered that we weren't in Beverly *Hills*!


Well are there any OPEN churches in that area?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 8, 2007)

*shamless plug of the day*

I know that a number of the former Beverly church members chose Calvary.
_(Who's the pastor there...?)_


----------



## bookslover (Mar 8, 2007)

Contra_Mundum said:


> I know that a number of the former Beverly church members chose Calvary.
> _(Who's the pastor there...?)_



That was subtle...


----------



## bookslover (Mar 8, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Well are there any OPEN churches in that area?



Which area? Beverly Hills - churches are liberal as far as I know. East LA - as far as I know, we were the only English-speaking Reformed church in the area.


----------



## Founded on the Rock (Mar 9, 2007)

I am currently attending Christ Church Pasadena in, Pasadena. It is a great church. If you are looking for a more traditional church... this probably s not the church for you... Something I am a little bit upset, and we have a dispensational worship minister, but it is a growing church plant and there will be changes soon. I would encourage you to check out the website!

www.christchurch.la


----------

